# Hi Im New



## eve1979 (Feb 10, 2010)

Hi all.

I have recently found this forum when researching into getting mice, i currently do not have any mice yet but hoping to get some very soon. I do have 1 cat, 2 gerbils and 8 rats so am not new to keeping animals. Any advice on keeping mice would be great Thanks.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi there

:welcomeany


----------



## Jammy (Jul 14, 2009)

Hiya this is a great forum and full of wonderful advice and if you go to the mice for sale section you may even find some babies in your area,where abouts are you ? As people may be able to steer you in the direction of a breeder !


----------



## eve1979 (Feb 10, 2010)

Hi. Thanks for the replys. I live in Northamptonshire.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Welcome, I'm in Northamptonshire too! 

Sarah xxx


----------



## eve1979 (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks Sarah. Nice to meet someone nearby.

Eve


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

I also live on the very outskirts of N'tonshire


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Hiya Eve! Welcome to the forums


----------

